# Easy picture tip from a young whippersnapper



## jpromo (Jun 2, 2014)

There's not an obvious place to put this post, but I thought it would be a helpful one.

If ever you'd like to post a picture that you found on google, or elsewhere on the internet, this is a way to do so without having to first save the image, upload and host it yourself before posting. There are very few places where this will not work; the only one I can think of offhand is Luxlow's popup images. Basically it just exploits the fact that the image is already hosted on the interweb, so why host it again when you can just borrow it.

*Simply right-click on the image, click view image:*






*Copy the URL:*





*Paste it inside of an open and closed image tag:*





*Voila!*


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 2, 2014)

That is helpful Jason, thx, not sure what an open and closed image tag is, but I will try it out! Does this work on a Mac?

Darcie


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 2, 2014)

*you do realize your using up bandwidth when this done called Hotlinking images*

Sorry to be the debbie downer, but other websites get mad when this style is done unless the site is dedicated to hosting images, use, Flickr or photobucket. Otherwise "hotlinking"
 and image like that uses bandwiththat Scott is not paying for and the image can be replaced with whatever the owner of the site wants. So if you just gonna borrow and image, save it and put in photobucket then host it, or upload it. This also helps when we searches for old threads, because the site your linking from may be long gone 5 years from now.

Kind like your wiping your butt, but your arm stretches to your neighbors house and you can use that paper without telling him, same thing.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 2, 2014)

In that first image where it has the menu, click "View Image Info".  That will give you the URL for the image.  Choose the link that is highlighted when the box opens after clicking "View Image Info".  Then simply copy it, and paste it in the URL section on Cabe when you click "Insert Image".  Uncheck "Retrieve remove file".  Takes all of 3 seconds.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 2, 2014)

*image tags*






hotlinking from another page


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't think the hot-linking is an issue here anymore: AFAIK the cabe software now pulls the pic and rehosts.
The above image now has a url of :
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/06/e6a7ava6-1.jpg

This also helps preserve info, preventing "red x" broken links over time.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 2, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> Sorry to be the debbie downer, but other websites get mad when this style is done unless the site is dedicated to hosting images, use, Flickr or photobucket. Otherwise "hotlinking"
> and image like that uses bandwiththat Scott is not paying for and the image can be replaced with whatever the owner of the site wants. So if you just gonna borrow and image, save it and put in photobucket then host it, or upload it. This also helps when we searches for old threads, because the site your linking from may be long gone 5 years from now.
> 
> Kind like your wiping your butt, but your arm stretches to your neighbors house and you can use that paper without telling him, same thing.




I thought about this too. I figure it's small scale enough where it wouldn't cause issue, but I do get it. I typically use it to post a quick reference picture for the purpose of answering or asking a question so longevity isn't necessarily a concern. The URL would change with a different image so worst case it'll just break the link.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 2, 2014)

alw said:


> Don't think the hot-linking is an issue here anymore: AFAIK the cabe software now pulls the pic and rehosts.
> The above image now has a url of :
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/06/e6a7ava6-1.jpg
> 
> This also helps preserve info, preventing "red x" broken links over time.




Nice catch! It sure does look that way. We can rest assured now that we're using Scott's toilet paper.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 2, 2014)

*thats great the software can do that*

I didn't know it would save it out. There was probably a cut when it started as there are old threads with missing images.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 3, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Nice catch! It sure does look that way. We can rest assured now that we're using Scott's toilet paper.




I'm not sure what to say to this....I am not sure if I am honored or feeling like I have just been called an a-hole!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 3, 2014)

ALW is correct, this is an OK thing to do since we have software that imports those remotely hosted images and places them on the Cabe's server. No problemo!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 21, 2014)

*Wha' ... ???*



abe lugo said:


> Kind like your wiping your butt, but your arm stretches to your neighbors house and you can use that paper without telling him, same thing.





*abe lugo ... I don't understand much of anything in this entire thread ... my inability to conceive the thought 
and the process --- no reflection on anyone else.

However, abe lugo ... I love your line, above, that is quoted ... it speaks to me in a very-surreal way ... can see 
the content in a painting .. but mostly am channeling a grainy, black 'n' white film.*

Primo !!!

........  patric cafaro



==================
==================


----------

